# Small Gun Safe Recommendation?



## sdh91 (Dec 12, 2015)

I am looking for a small gun safe capable of storing a single semi-atuo handgun, an extra clip and maybe some space to store small valuables. I have been doing lots of research on what appears to be the main brands including Gunvault, Stack-on and Bulldog. Unfortunately, I keep coming across multiple sources reporting that these safes have design flaws which allow them to be opened somewhat easily. 

Any thoughts on the Fort Knox PB4 Personal Pistol Safe? Does anyone have a recommendation on a small gun safe? 

Thank you,

SDH


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Here's link to one of the gun safe threads that might be hepful: http://www.handgunforum.net/general-discussion/40004-gun-safes-2.html#post321145

Some folks prefer manual locks, others like electric. Your results may vary :watching:


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Please watch this video about gun safes:


----------



## sdh91 (Dec 12, 2015)

Thank you. I had seen various segments of the video which is very disturbing. So far, it looks like the Fort Knox Personal Safe seems to be a good option. Thank you for the feedback. Anyone with a recommendation?


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

sdh91 said:


> Thank you. I had seen various segments of the video which is very disturbing. So far, it looks like the Fort Knox Personal Safe seems to be a good option. Thank you for the feedback. Anyone with a recommendation?


For a non electric (non battery)/non key, perhaps the Fort Knox.
For Key only: consider a Sentry safe http://www.sentrysafe.com/Products/526/PP1K_Portable_Pistol_Safe
for electric with key backup, consider the Browning: Browning Pistol Vault- PV500 - NICASHOOTING. COM Also available in a 1 cubic foot model PV1000


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I can recommend the Fort Knox pistol safe. I have three of them. Pricey, but they're as good as it gets. Enough room for the pistol and extra mags & flashlight. I can also recommend the newer Amsec Heavy Duty pistol safe - basically the same thing with the same features. I don't care for battery or key-operated quick-access boxes.


----------



## cchmark (Dec 17, 2015)

I think gun is safe when with a good man . And not save with a bad man . The gun is not evil . But the one who do evil is evil . Today's gun is much safer than ever.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

cchmark said:


> I think gun is safe when with a good man . And not save with a bad man . The gun is not evil . But the one who do evil is evil . Today's gun is much safer than ever.


A good man has the common sense to not leave guns lying around unsecured or "hidden." That invites tragedy as well as arming burglars.

"Today's gun is safer than ever?" What are you trying to say?


----------



## sdh91 (Dec 12, 2015)

I ended up purchasing the Fort Knox Original Pistol Box. This seems to be one of the few pistol safes that is not easily compromised. It uses a simplex lock and the steel is 10 gauge, very thick. It is large enough to store a full size pistol, 2 mags plus additional room for jewelry or other valuables. Very happy with the purchase!


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

sdh91 said:


> I ended up purchasing the Fort Knox Original Pistol Box. This seems to be one of the few pistol safes that is not easily compromised. It uses a simplex lock and the steel is 10 gauge, very thick. It is large enough to store a full size pistol, 2 mags plus additional room for jewelry or other valuables. Very happy with the purchase!


They're as good as it gets. And, the gas piston-assisted opening saves fingers from that heavy lid.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

I would include how you're going to bolt it down. The concept of a 'portable safe' seems rather, ah, STUPID to me. "Come on Mac, we'll take it home and work on it"

My two are 1/2" bolted to the top of my filing cabinet. I assume they won't bring tools with them and even if they did they can't get to the heads inside the safe anyway. Plus the insurance company says that's close enough. 
_
Be sure to document your serial numbers and keep the original purchase receipts to verify value. They should be on file with your agent._


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

*My gun safe........*


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Cait43 said:


> *My gun safe........*
> 
> View attachment 2149


Eeeahhhhhhhhhh, that's where I keep my clean socks


----------



## sdh91 (Dec 12, 2015)

Yes, that's exactly one of the reasons I chose the Original Pistol Box as access to mount it is very good. Absolutely needs to be mounted.


----------



## jkshelgore (Apr 10, 2013)

Cait43 said:


> *My gun safe........*
> 
> View attachment 2149


kinda looks like the side door to my tree house...


----------



## dominic135 (Apr 13, 2016)

There is even more to be concerned about. Fire safety for instance. I always have a couple thousand rounds in my safe. I keep 4 side arms and almost all of that ammo in one safe.
Small safes can easily be taken to a robbers home to work out the locking system. I looked in all the places you mentioned and believe it or not, my solution appeared before in in a Walmart, of all places.
They had a clearance sale on 1.2 cu.ft. safes. They were asking $80 for them! The safe weighs in at 88 pounds. Something you're not going to tuck under your arm and escape through a window. I've had it about 6 months now and I can find only one drawback; you cannot change the combination. But there are some surprising benefits too! 
Many gun safe's do not offer water protection, mine does. Most of the safes I researched are fire protected to 1500 deg. for 30 minutes. Mine is fireproofed to 3000 deg. for 1 
HOUR!
The safe can be bolted to the floor but as in any safe, you give up water integrity. I wanted to stay away from bio-safes because they can take a number of tries to open and usually "beep" when the finger print is accepted. Can't see any reason you would want to make noise during a home invasion scenario.
I take my home protection piece out when I go to bed and keep it near me. 
It's not just because I got a good price. I worry what would happen if by standers or firemen were to be present during a fire. That is a very important relief for me. I really don't care if my guns melted down, I can always buy new. But I can't replace a life that could be lost by my mistakes. 
Sometimes old school safety aces high tech bells and whistles and at a third of the cost, it can't be beat!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

"Sturdy" gun safe


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

dominic135 said:


> There is even more to be concerned about. Fire safety for instance. I always have a couple thousand rounds in my safe. I keep 4 side arms and almost all of that ammo in one safe.
> Small safes can easily be taken to a robbers home to work out the locking system. I looked in all the places you mentioned and believe it or not, my solution appeared before in in a Walmart, of all places.
> They had a clearance sale on 1.2 cu.ft. safes. They were asking $80 for them! The safe weighs in at 88 pounds. Something you're not going to tuck under your arm and escape through a window. I've had it about 6 months now and I can find only one drawback; you cannot change the combination. But there are some surprising benefits too!
> Many gun safe's do not offer water protection, mine does. Most of the safes I researched are fire protected to 1500 deg. for 30 minutes. Mine is fireproofed to 3000 deg. for 1
> ...


Just a FYI: Ammunition that's not in a gun's chamber can't generate enough velocity to cause serious injury. I'm sure firemen are aware of this since they conducted the tests.


----------



## dominic135 (Apr 13, 2016)

That's good to know. But what about the explosive power of 2000 rounds in a confined air tight compartment? For what ever the reason, I feel secure with a real safe. Great place to keep cash too!


----------



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

I recently bought the Fort Knox Original Handgun Safe PB1. It's a top opener and fits easily in the bedside table drawer. It has no batteries to run down, no fingerprints to misread, no key need to unlock, and no light needed to turn a combination dial in the middle of the night. I can open it in complete darkness. The mechanism is purely mechanical and should last into the next generation or two. I have a small kid in the house and I guarantee you she will not be able to get into it without a power tool, and then only with 30' of work.

It's immediate access all the time. Only drawback is that it's noisy to push the buttons and turn the knob. Rock solid, but noisy. But, I want a burglar to know that someone's awake and arming themselves. It's worth whatever extra money it costs for the peace of mind. Can hold two full sized pistols and magazines.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

I like stack on safes. I cannot use a heavy, fireproof safe for several reasons. I have several stack ons behind a bolt locked door in the house. works for me. They have biometric, manual and keyed entries so I neve r get locked out


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice furniture. :smt023


----------

